# H2 - Globalen Zugriff auf die Datenbank?



## Extremefall (29. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe ein kleines Verständnisproblem mit der H2 Datenbank. Die Infos von der Website helfen mir leider nicht.

Ich habe ein Programm, wo ich die Datenbank via Jar Datei als Bibliothek lade. Nun stelle ich dort momentan so eine Verbindung her:
createConnection("test", "sa", ""); 

createConnection ist eine selbst geschriebene Methode. Nun vermute ich, dass es der lokale Zugriff ist. Stimmt das? Denn das werden ja wohl kaum die globalen Zugriffsdaten sein oder?

Ich möchte ein eindeutigen Login haben, der von überall funktioniert. Also einen globalen Zugriff. Sodass H2 nicht mal mehr auf dem PC installiert werden muss, sondern alles so einfach funktioniert. Der Zugriff soll dann nur über das Java Programm funktionieren. In der DB sollen die Daten von überall mit Hilfe des Programmes gespeichert und abgerufen werden.

Wie ist so etwas möglich? Ich habe auch schon einen neuen Nutzer erstellt, mit Nutzername und Passwort. Muss ich dann über diesen alles steuern oder wie klappt das bei H2?


----------



## Marcinek (29. Mai 2011)

H2 im Servermode starten.


----------



## Extremefall (29. Mai 2011)

Hast du evt. ein gutes Tutorial? Auf der Entwicklerseite blicke ich noch nicht ganz durch.


----------



## Marcinek (29. Mai 2011)

Sorry, aber genau da steht es sehr gut beschrieben und man muss doch nur eine exe starten oder?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (29. Mai 2011)

Da gibt es sogar ein cheatsheet auf der offiziellen seite:

H2 Database Engine


----------



## Extremefall (29. Mai 2011)

Ich verstehe leider aber nicht, wie ich es im Code umsetzen muss.
Muss ich diese Zeile ersetzen?:

```
conn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:h2:~/" + database, username,
```

Müsste es dann so etwa heißen:

```
jdbc:h2:tcp://http://**2.168.*.**1:8082/~/test
```
? Oder wie funktioniert der Zugriff? Klappt es dann auch, wenn H2 dort nicht installiert ist? Ist der sonstige Code gleich, als wenn man es wie oben macht?


----------



## Marcinek (29. Mai 2011)

Extremefall hat gesagt.:


> ? Oder wie funktioniert der Zugriff? Klappt es dann auch, wenn H2 dort nicht installiert ist? Ist der sonstige Code gleich, als wenn man es wie oben macht?



Wenn H2 auf dem Zielrechner nicht verfügbar ist, wie soll dann das funktionieren?


----------



## Extremefall (29. Mai 2011)

Ich suche nach einer DB, die wie MYSQL funktioniert. Bedeutet das, man kann die Daten nicht im Internet speichern und mittels JAVA dort abholen/abfragen? Gibt es da wirklich keine Möglichkeit?

Die Sache ist die:
Das Programm soll die Daten über das Internet über eine Datenbank abfragen. Dann erfolgt die Abfrage über die Id.Der Nutzer der Software soll alle Datensätze mit der id abfragen, die in der DB im Internet gespeichert sind.

Gibt es dafür denn eine kostenlose Datenbank, die mit Java ansprechbar ist, außer die besagte H2 DB?


----------



## Marcinek (29. Mai 2011)

Alle Datenbanken lassen sich mit Java "ansprechen"

Auch die H2 Datenbank funktioniert übers Netzwek/internet.


----------



## Extremefall (29. Mai 2011)

Aber der Nutzer soll bei H2 nicht vorher die DB installieren müssen. Welche kostenlosen Datenbanken kennt ihr noch?


----------



## Marcinek (29. Mai 2011)

Das muss er auch nicht nur ein Server gibt es.


----------

